# Grafischer Editor



## simon_m (23. Jul 2005)

Hallo.
Welchen grafischen Editor könnt ihr mir empfehlen??


----------



## EagleEye (23. Jul 2005)

benutz mal die suche dann wirste genug themen finden
zu


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jul 2005)

Der GUI-Editor von NetBeans ist recht leistungsfähig. Den Code schreibt die IDE aber in einen Bereich, der nicht direkt editiert werden kann, bzw. nur über einen speziellen Code-Editor in den Properties der Components.
Das Design des Codes kann über die Einstellungen der IDE an Benutzerwünsche angepasst werden.

Aber EagleEye hat recht, die Suchfunktion dürfte recht ergiebig sein.
Auch ein Blick in die JLiB kann nicht schaden.


----------

